# Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page "messagerie"



## etendard4 (6 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive plus à lire mes messages dans Safari.
Un phénomène nouveau chez moi, qui semble résulter de la MàJ en 10.6.3 avec le message suivant qui survient chaque fois que je clique sur "messagerie":
"Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page"
Trop de redirections sont survenues en tentant d'ouvrir  "http://messagingsuite.orange.fr/root/messaging.php". Ceci peut se produire lorsque vous ouvrez une page qui est redirigée vers une autre page laquelle se redirige à son tour vers la page originale.
Je n'ai ni explication ni solution...
Avez-vous rencontré ce désagrément?
Merci d'avance,
Aquilon

Et la page "Internet et réseau", tu n'arrives plus à la lire non plus ? 

On déménage.


----------



## TiteLine (6 Avril 2010)

Oui

Depuis la MAJ en 10,6,3 (il me semble que la MAJ de Safari quelques jours avant n'avait pas provoqué ce désagrément)
Lorsqu'on vire les cookies ça remarche mais temporairement. En revanche, la messagerie fonctionne correctement avec Firefox et la question a déjà été soulevée sur le forum.

Pas de solution si ce n'est de passer par un autre navigateur pour consulter son courrier ou nettoyer à chaque fois qu'on passe sur sa messagerie avec Safari mais ce n'est pas très pratique.

Le problème est abordé là :
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/cookies-non-acceptes-302298.html


----------

